# Intel core i7-8750H getting hot and laptop throttling



## mVirtuoso21 (Nov 7, 2020)

I started noticing an increase in my CPU temperatures a while ago, so i decided to try ThrottleStop. I saw many videos and posts and tried some settings. But my CPU was still getting hot even when idle (55-75) and sometimes hits 95 when just using the google chrome, Microsoft edge, or watching a movie in VLC...
If it helps, I'm using a Dell G7 7588 with NVIDIA GTX 1060 MAX-Q, I have power mode on "Better Performance", I'm using dell power plan where the processor minimum state is 5% and maximum state is 100%, i set dell power manager thermal management to ultra performance.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLaptops/comments/jl81wc
Check out my reddit post for my previous configurations. After using the settings found in the images, the highest temperature (on medium load) is 86 degrees, but the pc is still getting hot (around 68 degrees) when idle and doing normal tasks like browsing...
I guess my Cinebench score is low for my processor (it should be around 3000). I really need some help adjusting the voltages. I'm attaching my voltage settings and TPL, alongside the TS bench and limits when doing the Cinebench test. Note that the voltages in the images were applied when I got those results.
Please help me adjust my settings, I'm still new to ThrottleStop and don't know much about its settings and the limits' meaning.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2020)

Your voltages are right where they should be. 

The turbo power limits control how much power your CPU can consume. In the TPL window these are set to 45W and 54W. The way this works is a CPU can consume the higher amount of power (54W) for a short period of time (approximately 28 seconds) and then the CPU will switch to the 45W power limit for an infinite amount of time after that. If you want more performance, you will need to increase these power limits. 

More power going to your CPU will allow it to run faster but more power also equals more heat so your CPU will run hotter, especially when fully loaded. Setting the power limits to 60W for long and 70W or 80W for short are typical settings for this CPU. Intel designs their CPUs so they can run reliably at up to 100°C. This is beyond some user's comfort level. If you feel that way, do not increase the power limits.

Replacing the thermal paste might help improve your idle and full load temperatures.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Nov 7, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your voltages are right where they should be.
> 
> The turbo power limits control how much power your CPU can consume. In the TPL window these are set to 45W and 54W. The way this works is a CPU can consume the higher amount of power (54W) for a short period of time (approximately 28 seconds) and then the CPU will switch to the 45W power limit for an infinite amount of time after that. If you want more performance, you will need to increase these power limits.
> 
> ...



So, I changed the power limits like you suggested. I set them to 60W for long and 75W for short. Then I ran the Cinebench test, you can see the limits in the attached image, I got a score of 2570. But the thing is, 10~15 seconds into the test, the power drops from 75W to 45W. What I understood from what you said is that the CPU will reach, in my case, 75W for a short duration then drop to 60W, then why is it dropping to 45W? It's worth noting that the "PL1" and "EDP OTHER" limits remain red after the power drops until the end of the test.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2020)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> why is it dropping to 45W?


Intel CPUs use multiple sets of turbo power limits. The CPU will compare all of these limits and will use the lowest request. So far, you have only taken care of one of these limits. Try checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. This takes care of the secondary set of power limits. There is still one more set of turbo power limits. The third set of limits are set internally by an EC and there is no easy way to get around this limit. After checking the Disable and Lock box, if your laptop is still being limited to 45W, you are out of luck.

The 8750H has a 45W TDP limit.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




It is not unusual for Dell to enforce this power limit long term. Laptops with the same 8750H that have unlocked turbo power limits can score over 3000 points in Cinebench R20. If your long term turbo power limit is being forced to 45W, your best Cinebench R20 score will be right around 2500 or 2600 points.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Nov 7, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Try checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.


I checked that option, but I was still getting the same result. Forgot to mention this before, and I don't know if it's worth mentioning, my temperatures don't get past 75 degrees when the power is 45W.
My Cinebench score is now 2595 which is the highest I have ever gotten.
I have a question, what is the "C0%"? Because when it reaches 100, my power drops from 75W to 45W.
If there are no more tricks that I can try, thanks for the help.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2020)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> my temperatures don't get past 75 degrees when the power is 45W.


Power limit throttling is not temperature related. You bought a laptop with a 45W CPU and Dell has decided to enforce that power limit. That is reasonable compared to many of the things they do.

C0% measures the percentage of time your CPU is in the C0 state actively working on a task. Cinebench R20 fully loads your CPU so your CPU is spending 100% of its time in the C0 state.

If you run the TS Bench test and you set that to 4 Threads, your CPU has 12 threads available so it would need to be active 33.3% (4 / 12) of the time. ThrottleStop will probably report somewhere around 35% in the C0 state. The extra C0% is for all of the background tasks running on your computer. 33.5% would be ideal. 34% would be typical and 35% or greater is a sign that you probably have too many background tasks running on your computer.

2595 in Cinebench R20 is about as good as it gets for an 8750H with locked turbo power limits.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Nov 7, 2020)

Now that you told me about the meaning of C0%, and asked me to run the TS Bench, is the result good?
When idle, I looked at the C0%, most of the time it's under 10, it reached a maximum of 14.
Is everything good?
Is there any way I can unlock the turbo power limit of the laptop?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2020)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> the C0%, most of the time it's under 10


The lower you can get your idle C0%, the better. Too many unnecessary tasks running in the background can interfere with smooth game play. Have a look in the Task Manager under the Details tab if your CPU is constantly jumping up to 10%. Something is running on your computer that really does not need to be.



http://imgur.com/n6hBvYv




mVirtuoso21 said:


> Is there any way I can unlock the turbo power limit of the laptop?


No one has found an easy way to unlock a locked computer.



mVirtuoso21 said:


> TS Bench, is the result good?


The TS Bench is a simple tool so you can load your CPU. Cinebench R20 is a much more popular and comparable test. Your results are right where they should be for a laptop with a locked power limit.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello there, I kinda forgot to do provide you with feedback (went through some personal problems). Anyway, I've recently noticed a slight increase in my temperatures, so I changed the PP0 Current limit to 100 from 130 and Speed Shift max to 34 from 41 as I recall. I ran the Cinebench benchmark and got a score of 2612. No temperature limit (91 degrees was the highest), but I got power limit in PL 1 under the CPU column, and EDP OTHER under the Ring column. However, they appear before the benchmark ends, and they keep blinking. The power is steady between 44W and 47W.


unclewebb said:


> If you run the TS Bench test and you set that to 4 Threads, your CPU has 12 threads available so it would need to be active 33.3% (4 / 12) of the time. ThrottleStop will probably report somewhere around 35% in the C0 state.


Now, I tried the TS Bench test, set the Threads to 4. The strange thing I noticed is C0% was between 66% and 70%. You said it's supposed to be around 35%. Am I missing something or is there something wrong?
I can attach screenshots if you want.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 6, 2021)

Dell has decided to enforce a 45W long term turbo power limit. You cannot use ThrottleStop to get beyond this setting. That means you will always see power limit throttling, either PL1 or PL2, lighting up red in Limit Reasons during any full load stress test. Your Cinebench score is normal for a laptop that has a locked power limit like this.



mVirtuoso21 said:


> set the Threads to 4. The strange thing I noticed is C0% was between 66% and 70%.


This confirms that you have too much crap running in the background. If you want your computer to perform better, open the Task Manager, go to the Details tab, click on the CPU heading and find out what is running in the background on your computer. You are losing a lot of performance and your laptop is running hotter than it needs to run because it is spending a huge amount of time processing background tasks. You need to find out what tasks are running on your computer.

Here is an example of a computer that is not loaded up with bloat. A 10 Thread TS Bench test on a CPU that supports 20 Threads should result in the CPU spending 50% of its time in the C0 state. Anything beyond that is the CPU processing the background tasks. There is very little crap running in the background on my computer. After Windows is installed, you need to keep an eye on the idle C0% number so you can find out when something bad or something that is useless has been installed on your computer.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> you need to keep an eye on the idle C0% number


When idle, the C0% is between 0.5 and 4, and task manager shows between 1% and 4% CPU usage.

I tried running the TS Bench again at 4 threads, while task manager is open. I noticed it had 60.2-60.7% CPU usage.
What I understand from what you are saying is that it should be around 33%. So I'm guessing something is either wrong with my CPU, or something is wrong with its configuration; like it's only running on 3 cores only.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> I tried running the TS Bench again at 4 threads, while task manager is open. I noticed it had 60.2-60.7% CPU usage.


The Task Manager Processes and Performance tabs do not show CPU usage. The graphs show CPU Utilization. CPU Usage and Utilization are not the same.  On an Intel CPU that uses Turbo Boost, this data is completely meaningless. If you are looking at this data, don't. I have no idea what Microsoft is up to. The graphs are completely misleading when people assume that it is CPU usage. 

Check out this example.






A 10 thread load on a 20 thread CPU puts a 50% load on the CPU plus another 0.2% to process the Windows background tasks. Microsoft says that load is 72% Utilization. It took a while to figure this out but here is what the Task Manager is doing. The 10850K has a base frequency of 3600 MHz. Turbo Boost is enabled so it is running at 5200 MHz.

50.2% X (5200 MHz / 3600 MHz) =  72.5%

That is the magic formula Microsoft uses to convert CPU usage to utilization data. Why do they do this? I have no idea. It is completely useless and misleading data to show users, especially users with Intel CPUs that use a high percentage of turbo boost.

There is nothing wrong with your CPU. C0% is a very accurate measurement of what your CPU is doing. Is your CPU spending over 60% of its time in the C0 state when running a 4 thread TS Bench test on your CPU? I sure hope not. That would mean you have a huge amount of background stuff running on your computer.

When you run this test, switch to the Task Manager Details tab. I think it is more on the ball than the Performance tab is.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 8, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> When you run this test, switch to the Task Manager Details tab. I think it is more on the ball than the Performance tab is.


I did that, and it gave me 33.
But the C0% is still 60.2-60.7%.
So everything is fine, right?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2021)

@mVirtuoso21 - Can you post a screenshot that shows both ThrottleStop and the Task Manager Details tab on the same screen while the TS Bench is running? It does not make any sense for the average C0% to be over 60% while the Task Manager Details tab is only showing 33%. Organize the tasks by CPU usage from highest to lowest.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 8, 2021)

@unclewebb As per your request, here is the screenshot you asked for.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> here is the screenshot you asked for


Your screenshot has me stumped. I had to walk away from it for a few hours to try to understand what it is showing me. Here are a couple of possibilities.

1) The C0% that ThrottleStop shows is simply not accurate on your CPU. Anything is possible but this makes no sense. The C0% number has always been extremely accurate. I have tested this on 1st Gen Core i CPUs all the way up to 10th Gen and have always had great results. Running a 4 Thread TS Bench test on a 8 thread CPU or running a 10 Thread test on a 20 thread CPU has always resulted in a 50% C0 number plus 0.5% or less for the Windows background tasks. You can try using ThrottleStop 9.2.9 but I do not think it is going to make any difference.









						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




2) I was ready to give up on coming up with a reasonable explanation until I saw the Razer software running on your computer. Some gaming oriented software have special modes that improve gaming performance. First some background info.

When a CPU is working on a task, it is in the C0 state. When a core has nothing to do, the CPU will usually enter the C1 state or will go deeper into one of the other low power C states like core C7. The thing is, a core does not have to go into any of these lower power states. A core that is idle can continue to stay in the C0 state. Power consumption and temperatures will go up even as the core is sitting there doing nothing. The only reason to do this is so the core is more responsive. It is always sitting on the edge of its seat, ready to go. Many years ago before any of the low power C states were invented, this is how all CPUs were. Always in the C0 state actively working on a task or in the C0 state, waiting to get to work on the next task.

This is a real long shot. Is it possible that some software on your computer is forcing your CPU to stay in the C0 state and is blocking it from going into one of the low power C states? It might be the Razer software or it might be something else. It might be a bug in ThrottleStop or a bug deep in your CPU that is causing the C0 counter to count up at a much higher rate than normal. I would try removing all of your Razer CPU management software and test again. Might have to remove any Dell power management software too. I can only remember one other time where a user had a similar issue. I think it was Razer that was guilty but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 9, 2021)

@unclewebb I tried the beta version but nothing changed. So, I uninstalled both Dell Power Manager and all Razer apps. I ran the TS Bench only to get the same results again.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 11, 2021)

@unclewebb I kinda ran into something a bit strange. I turned on my pc, and 10 seconds after I logged into Windows, I ran the TS Bench. The C0% did not exceed 36%.
So, I tried running the test again after a couple of minutes, but I got the same result here.


mVirtuoso21 said:


> here is the screenshot


Could it be a certain background process that's causing those different results in such a short time interval?

Any suggestions how I should proceed with a fix?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> The C0% did not exceed 36%.


Was this a TS Bench - 4 Thread test like you were running before? That sounds normal if it was.

I just found out yesterday that the Razer Cortex Game Booster software is changing the process affinity of other software running on your computer. What this does is it restricts ThrottleStop so it can only monitor 2 threads of your CPU instead of being able to monitor all 12 threads. TS 9.2.9 should show this problem.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If you uninstalled Game Booster, your computer should be back to normal after a reboot. If you love Game Booster and do not mind that it interferes with other programs running on your computer, it is OK to continue using it. 

I might add a warning to ThrottleStop so users are aware that accurate monitoring is not possible when Game Booster is installed or being used.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Was this a TS Bench - 4 Thread test like you were running before?


Yes, it was set to 4 threads.

I guess you misunderstood me. I'm going to explain what happened a bit clearer.


mVirtuoso21 said:


> I kinda ran into something a bit strange


The tests I ran above got me two different results after I uninstalled Razer Cortex Game Booster and Dell Power Manager: The first test resulted in ~37% right after logging in, and the second >67% after a couple of minutes from running the first.



unclewebb said:


> If you uninstalled Game Booster, your computer should be back to normal after a reboot


Then why is the C0% between >67% when I run the TS Bench after a short duration from logging in? (knowing that Game Booster is uninstalled)

If it helps, I can attach screenshots showing the up-time of the PC and the C0% while TS Bench is running.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 12, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> why


Good question. Maybe you have a virus or some mining software hiding in the background that is using CPU cycles.

When you first boot up, try running the TS Bench - 4 Thread test but set it to a longer test like 7680M. Turn on the Log File option. Let the test run for 5 minutes or so and watch to see if the C0% suddenly jumps up.



mVirtuoso21 said:


> my CPU was still getting hot even when idle (55-75)


This seems to hint that there is something running on your CPU that might not be showing up in the Task Manager. The C0% that ThrottleStop reports measures how much time the CPU is spending in the C0 state working on a task. The only way I can think of to troubleshoot this further is by installing a fresh copy of Windows 10 to a different hard drive. Reinstalling Windows 10 to the same hard drive might not make any difference.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 12, 2021)

@unclewebb Actually, now my idle temperature is between 35 and 45 degrees.

I ran the TS Bench, set to 4 threads with size 768M.


unclewebb said:


> Let the test run for 5 minutes or so and watch to see if the C0% suddenly jumps up.


It took about 3-4 minutes. Halfway through the test, C0% spiked from 34% to 100%, then down to around 68% till the end if it. You can find the log file attached.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 13, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> Halfway through the test, C0% spiked from 34% to 100%


Something is happening but I cannot explain what. When I run the same benchmark on my computer and on every computer I have ever owned, the C0% results are consistent from the start of the test until the end. If there are any spikes, my computers will settle back to the original C0% value.

On your computer, nothing is showing up in the Task Manager to explain this. I do not know what it is or how to find what is going on. Maybe it is a hardware bug in the counter that ThrottleStop uses to calculate C0%. Intel retail CPUs have lots of minor bugs. 

Until more people come forward with a similar problem, there is nothing I can do about it. I have lots of spare hard drives. If it was my computer, I would install Windows 10 to a clean hard drive and check to see if the same thing is happening.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 13, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I do not know what it is or how to find what is going on


Should I try booting only Windows services in System Configuration and see if the problem persists?

And do you think this is a huge problem and it's urgent to install Windows? Or can I keep using my computer without any huge impact?
This is my personal and gaming PC, so I prefer not to lose any data on it.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 13, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> urgent


It is definitely not an urgent problem. If your computer works well then leave it as is. I have spare time and a spare hard drive or two. For me to install Windows 10 to a different hard drive to do some testing would be a trivial task. Problems with no explanation drive me nuts but I would probably not run out and buy a new hard drive and I would probably not wipe a functioning hard drive to try to find out what is going on.

Your C0% data is not like anything I have seen in the last 12+ years. Going all the way back to the Core 2 Duo era, the timer that ThrottleStop uses has worked very reliably and very consistently. The C0% data seems to be working correctly when you first boot up. It does not make sense that ThrottleStop and your C0 timers are working correctly one moment and then suddenly are not working correctly. Most typical computer issues do not follow this pattern. Things usually work or they do not work.

My concern is that because nothing is showing up in the Windows task manager that perhaps something is hiding in the boot sector of your hard drive. It might get loaded up and activated soon after you start using your computer. That is why if you ever want to troubleshoot this issue further, I suggest you use a different hard drive. Maybe boot up while not connected to the internet and see if this makes any difference. No need to panic. This is just a way out there wild guess.

You originally mentioned really high idle temperatures which is usually a sign of a task running in the background on your computer. Keep an eye on your temps. They tend to be an accurate indicator of CPU activity.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 13, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> Should I try booting only Windows services in System Configuration and see if the problem persists?


I actually tried to boot with only windows services enabled, then ran the TS Bench set to 4 threads with size 768M. Surprisingly, C0% did not exceed 38% most of the time. I ran it again to make sure it wasn't luck, and got the same result again (< 38% most of the time).

So, I'm guessing there is a certain startup service that's causing this issue. Do you think I'm right?
If that's the case, then I'll dig deeper into it to find out the cause, and I'll come back to you.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 13, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> Do you think I'm right?


Your guess is as good as any guess. Let me know if you uncover something that explains this.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your guess is as good as any guess.


Thank you.



unclewebb said:


> Let me know if you uncover something that explains this.


For now, I am disabling/enabling a service (or a group of services) to see the outcome.
It's gonna take a while, but till now some Dell, Intel services are causing this problem, alongside a service called "Energy Server Service queencreek".

I'll give you a full detailed list when I'm done.



mVirtuoso21 said:


> I'll give you a full detailed list when I'm done.


@unclewebb I have attached 4 screenshots of the services available on my laptop. I managed to test each and every one of them if it affects the C0% while the service is enabled (not necessarily running). You can see the disabled services as they are unchecked and I've listed them at the end of my reply. I have also attached a log file while I was running the TS Bench set to 4 threads with size 768M.
PS 1: The slightly high temperatures are due to sitting in a fairly warm room, and the PC running for almost 8 hours straight.
As I said before, my PC is idling at 35-43 degrees which I think is great (most of the time less than 39 degrees).

PS 2: My C0% is now less than 1% most of the time while idle.

Do you recommend starting the services which are not running, then running the TS Bench and see if they have any impact on C0%? Or do you think this is enough? And can I assume it's safe to reinstall the Razer apps (at least the Razer Synapse app for the mouse, I don't really need the others).
One thing I've also noticed is that Dell Power Management was causing higher idle temperatures.

Last, and sorry if I sound dumb, but is this improvement going to increase the overall performance of my PC?

The services I found having a negative impact on the C0% are:

Dell Data Vault Collector
Energy Server Service queencreek
Intel(R) System Usage Report SystemUsageReportSvc_QUEENCREEK


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 15, 2021)

@unclewebb Update: I was trying to play Assassin's Creed Odyssey with above-average settings (recommended by GeForce Experience), but I experienced a huge fps drop: from approximately 60 to 9, then back up to 60... It occurred to me that I should use RivaTuner to discover the reason behind that: GPU Temperature limit was the cause (the limit was reached at 77 degrees).
As an attempt to solve this problem, I re-installed Dell Power Manager, set it to Ultra Performance, which solved the problem. CPU and GPU max temperatures are 92 and 88 respectively.
I ran the built-in benchmark and got a solid 58 fps average (which is great imo).
I tested its effect on the C0% immediately, and I can say it has none.
And as I said before, I experienced a slight increase in idle temperatures (I will give accurate results when I can), but for now I can presume it shouldn't be more than 5 degrees.

Another question (I know I'm asking a lot, sorry about that): Dell released a new BIOS version for Dell G7 15 7588 (1.15.0), and I currently have version 1.14.0, do you recommend upgrading?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> do you recommend upgrading


Most BIOS updates cause more problems than they solve. Proceed with caution. Check the forums to see if other people have installed this update and what their results are.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 15, 2021)

@unclewebb Noted, thank you.

And regarding the C0% problem, I don't know why the reply was considered as an edit. But I guess you can find the details you want in my previous reply about which services were causing the problem. I'll be more than happy to give you more details if you need any.

Many thanks for your help all this time, it's much appreciated.

Actually, I was wrong about Dell Power Manager. My idle temps decreased to 30-34 degrees, while Dell Power Manager is set to Ultra Performance. My final Cinebench score is 2508.

@unclewebb Can you be kind enough to answer my questions from my previous reply?


> Do you recommend starting the services which are not running, then running the TS Bench and see if they have any impact on C0%? Or do you think this is enough? And can I assume it's safe to reinstall the Razer apps (at least the Razer Synapse app for the mouse, I don't really need the others).





> Last, and sorry if I sound dumb, but is this improvement going to increase the overall performance of my PC?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> Can you be kind enough to answer my questions from my previous reply?


I did not answer your previous questions because I do not have an answer. I have no idea what those tasks do so I cannot tell you if they are good or bad or necessary or not. I am not a big fan of any Dell or Razer apps. I only install Windows 10 from Microsoft. I keep away from all the extra apps. That is why I have consistent and low C0% when lightly loaded or idle. 



> is this improvement going to increase the overall performance of my PC?


It is impossible for me to answer that question. You will have to find a way to test your computer.



mVirtuoso21 said:


> Cinebench score is 2508


That is well below ideal for an 8750H but with locked turbo power limits, it is what it is. These limits cost you at least 500 points in Cinebench.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 15, 2021)

Again, thanks a lot for your help, you're the best. I guess my PC now is in a pretty good state.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 26, 2021)

mVirtuoso21 said:


> CPU and GPU max temperatures are 92 and 88 respectively


After a while testing my games, I found that the GPU is hitting a constant 91 degrees after about an hour of gaming, while my CPU is ranging between 85 and 89 with some spikes at 94 (as @unclewebb , it's normal for the CPU to hit these temps when gaming or under load). Hence, RivaTuner is showing a non-constant temperature limit and a power limit and the GPU clock is going down to about 1200 MHz. Any advice on how to handle this GPU problem?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2021)

GPUs have a temperature limit and it is not unusual for this limit to be set to approximately 91°C. The GPU will slow down as much as necessary so it does not exceed this limit. Many GPUs also have a power limit and the same thing will happen. The GPU slows down so power consumption does not exceed this limit. I do not know how to get beyond these limitations.

I think GPU-Z can report what the throttling temperature is set to.

Asus GPU Tweak II might give you access to some of these hidden settings. Not sure if your GPU will be supported.






						ASUS │ GPU Tweak II
					

ASUS GPU Tweak II, ASUS GeForce GTX 10-Series OC Edition Graphics Cards




					www.asus.com
				









						GPUTweak II - Support
					






					www.asus.com


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I think GPU-Z can report what the throttling temperature is set to


This is a screenshot of the GPU Tweak II, and from what I understand, the maximum temperature is 96. GPU-Z also shows the same. Do you recommend any specific settings?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 27, 2021)

A GPU temp target of 96°C seems reasonable for a laptop. I would not raise it.

Try logging GPU power consumption with GPU-Z or with GPU Tweak II. If you are up against a GPU power limit and you cannot find a way to increase that limit or lower the GPU voltage then I guess you are stuck.


----------



## mVirtuoso21 (Feb 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Try logging GPU power consumption with GPU-Z or with GPU Tweak II.


Here's a 4 hour long log (I forgot to stop it) while playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey. Does anything look bad? If so, any recommendations?


----------

